# how to find woodworking club near me?



## miles_hot (13 Sep 2008)

Are there any indexes of woodworking clubs? I thought it would be nice to actually meet people as well as chat on line. I'm in Lambourn which is equidistant between Newbury and Swindon - any ideas?

Many thanks

Miles


----------



## Mike-W (13 Sep 2008)

There is a woodturning club that meet monthly down the hill from me at Padworth villiage hall (just off the A4 between Reading and Newbury), I think they call themselves the Kennet Valley Woodturners, I have been once but as I am not really into woodturning its not entirely my cup of tea…. Very friendly bunch though.

Mike


----------



## Gill (14 Sep 2008)

Lambourn, eh? You're bound to find some turners at your local race horse stables. They're the ones who make the legs for the horses my husband backs.

:roll: 

Gill


----------



## miles_hot (14 Sep 2008)

Gill":3n1bfdp7 said:


> Lambourn, eh? You're bound to find some turners at your local race horse stables. They're the ones who make the legs for the horses my husband backs.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Gill



 Bad luck there - I remember when we first came to the village having tea with a friend of the chap across the road who had a "sure bet" - pegged it down to the bookies, convinced of imminent success and regretted not going with the courage of my convictions and putting £100 on it and being shocked when I lost my £10 bet!


----------



## wizer (14 Sep 2008)

Funny things woodworking clubs. I once read in F&C a letter from a guy who was the chairman of the Kent Woodworking Club. No idea what goes on at this elusive club or how you join. No such thing as a website. I can see how being a member of a local club can be a massive benefit, the aussies have them all over the place. I guess I see it as like a monthly bash? Show and tells, talks, advice, etc.. 

is this what a woodworking club is?


----------



## plewis (8 Mar 2011)

Hi
Being a noviceI have not had much success in usuing a router jig for cutting dovetails . This is a fairly uncomplicated 12 inch jig which should cut both sides at the same time , but I am unable to cut clean joints which seem so easy on the U Tube videos (eg Trend) found on the internet 

I am using a 12 mm guide bush with 12.5 mm dovetail cutter but the joint cuts are not equal in size when removed from the jig and therefore will not fit.Have tried various adjustments ithout sucess.

I live west of Reading, Berkshire and I wonder if a helpful member with experience of this type of jig might be willing to give me a short tutorial.

Happy to travel within reason

Thank you


----------

